# Purchased a possibly bred doe



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

Hey all!
I own mini Nubians and about a week ago I purchased a 14mo old doe who was listed as possibly bred. When I went to pick up I was told she'd been in with the buck consistently since October. Initially she didn't even look pregnant to me, not very wide, no udder development but now that it's been a few days since we brought her home I feel like she is carrying a little lower now.

I'm newer to goats, coming up on the end of my first year and I haven't experienced pregnancy yet. I've got supplies to send out a blood sample coming in but I'm a little worried by the time I get an answer she will already be kidding haha. I'm looking for a little insight I suppose. 

Old owner purchased the buck Sept 24th and I believe they've been together ever since. So I'm thinking there's probably no way she isn't pregnant. Maybe just a singleton since she's not super large. Today I observed her biting at her right several times and a little pawing at the ground. I'm new to this, so I attempted.to feel ligaments and if I'm doing it right I think I feel them and they are firm. I do feel like maybe her vulva is a little swollen if I compare it to my unbred doe. 

Anyway, here are some pictures - what do you think? 😂 Not knowing anything is killing me. I don't know if she missed her last heat I don't know when the date she was bred was I'm just guessing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

At 14 months old I'm going to assume she is a first time mama?. Her udder area is pretty hairy lol but I seem to see larg teats but not much an udder? Vulva does seem poochy. 
Goats carry babies on the right side (rumen on the left) and she does seem to have a baby bump. 
If shes been in with the buck since October then next month would be her earliest due month and buyer her a week ago would make July at the latest..loosely lol. But she does look further along then that. But not quite ready to pop. 
Watch for her udder to fill up and get tight.


----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> At 14 months old I'm going to assume she is a first time mama?. Her udder area is pretty hairy lol but I seem to see larg teats but not much an udder? Vulva does seem poochy.
> Goats carry babies on the right side (rumen on the left) and she does seem to have a baby bump.
> If shes been in with the buck since October then next month would be her earliest due month and buyer her a week ago would make July at the latest..loosely lol. But she does look further along then that. But not quite ready to pop.
> Watch for her udder to fill up and get tight.


Thanks for your response! Yes, she would be a first freshener. I did kind of feel like her teats we're maybe a little large but no bag so I wasn't sure if that meant anything. So I'm glad you mentioned that. I wasn't sure if I need to be paranoid about her kidding in the next week or not. 😬 Hoping I have a bit more time lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She does have some time. Will be like a watch pot lol. 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@happybleats I was gonna say the same thing! 

Lol, them teats are definitely enlarged. Her lady parts, seem to be pointing upwards? Sometimes that means they are bred. At least, my does turn up about one month before kidding.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

A lot of the time FF size can be deceptive. They generally carry high because they haven't stretched out yet, so you can have a couple babies in there and not realize it. She does look like she has a little while to go. Being a mini, she may go sooner than the 150 days they supposedly go. Mine went at day 148. 

Good luck with your cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

You can try and listen for a Heartbeat with s stethoscope on the right lower flank area. Pretty goat


----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

Hounddog23 said:


> You can try and listen for a Heartbeat with s stethoscope on the right lower flank area. Pretty goat


Oh yes, I didn't even think of this. I'm a vet tech and have a great stethoscope so if there is something to hear hopefully I'll hear it!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Welllll?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

She's definitely pregnant, I've been able to feel babies moving and her vulva is definitely more poofy now and she has developed the tiniest udder. Ligaments still tight but I think we are a lot closer to "soon" than we were before. Haha!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oww sounds fun! Definitely post pics of her to "update" us. Also, shaving her udder might be a good idea so you can watch it closely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oww sounds fun! Definitely post pics of her to "update" us. Also, shaving her udder might be a good idea so you can watch it closely.


Yes! I did finally get around to doing that. He's a picture from yesterday.


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

i've heard FFs usually kid a month or something after they start developing and udder? dunno! she's definitely fairly close, watch for the kids to drop and when that happens check the ligaments a couple times a day!! good luck!


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

have you had a pregnant goat before or is this your first time?


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

also you can't feel babies with your hand until like a month prior to kidding (something like that), so just more proof she's close!

keep us updated! she looks like she would have ADORABLE babies!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lilyan said:


> also you can't feel babies with your hand until like a month prior to kidding


I feel babies as early as two months on my does. If you bump Infront of the udder, pushing and bouncing, you can feel them. They are really small, almost like tiny water balloons if that makes since. Although I can't do this with all my girls, since some are heavier than others, I can do this with most of my Nigies. Just never been able to on any other breed except my old pygmys. But yes, you can feel them at two months. Very hard and you have to know what your doing, but you can do it.


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I feel babies as early as two months on my does. If you bump Infront of the udder, pushing and bouncing, you can feel them. They are really small, almost like tiny water balloons if that makes since. Although I can't do this with all my girls, since some are heavier than others, I can do this with most of my Nigies. Just never been able to on any other breed except my old pygmys. But yes, you can feel them at two months. Very hard and you have to know what your doing, but you can do it.


ohhh, great to know! i'm just repeating what i have read on the internet for that statement Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Being 2 months bred, you can feel the babies?
I am sorry but, they are so very small you can’t feel them at that stage. 
It is later term. Last 2 months is more logical.


----------

